# Fuzzy mold on manzanita



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Photos help alot


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Vacuum it out. Also realize that it's feeding off the stuff on the wood so it'll keep coming back until the stuff's been removed.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

About a week, all by itself, with no intervention.

v3


----------



## T Jager (May 23, 2012)

My amano shrimp and BN love that stuff. As one poster said its feeding on the sugars in the wood. Won't be long then it will be gone.


----------



## AquariumNut-Josh (Jul 18, 2014)

I was about to start a thread asking a similar question ...... does it look like this?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

It will eventually go away by itself, what i always did was during water changes i would suck up the fungus as i sucked up the water


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Have you boiled the wood? New addition to the tank?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Have you boiled the wood? New addition to the tank?


The wood is a piece of manzanita that I had sitting outside on a tank water logging for a good 6mos. Never saw the mold when it was outside.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Chloramines inhibit and kill mold so you probably didn't dechlorinate the water.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Even sitting outside in a tank waterlogged you should always boil it


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

I collect wild manzanita that is already dead. It's a fire hazard anyway. First, I sand the branches with light sandpaper and completely submerge (use a weight to keep them under water) them in a hot water bathtub for 48 hours, draining and refilling about six times to maintain temperature. Tom Barr also tlod me that you can take a blow torch to the ends to make them look more natural instead of cut.

As for the fungus that appears, I have had this happen but never after this procedure. I used black mollies and they thought they had died and gone to heaven. I was gone in two days and I took the mollies back to my lfs. 

As in all things an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Beat of luck to you. 

Best,

Joe


----------



## CoryWM (Dec 7, 2010)

I sell a lot of manzanita wood, the only customers who notice this mold is ones with new tanks with no fish yet. Most fish that will eat off the wood would eat it. Guppies, shrimp, plecos etc. Anything that will scavenge for food. Tetras etc that like to eat mid water won't touch the stuff. Typically a week or so after you have fish eating on it, it is never seen again.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 ^^
It is harmless.

v3


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Tank is cycling and trying to dial co2 right now so no fish which is why it's roaming free I guess. I'll just let it do it's thing since there's no rush.


----------

